# website hosting using freebsd and an Isp provider



## cliedo (Dec 13, 2008)

I want to set up my own website using freebsd and use my isp provider. It will be just for one site, what is the minimal server and packages I will need this is why im posting it as off topic


----------



## danger@ (Dec 13, 2008)

Well it all depends on what kind of web site are you planning to host, mainly whether you plan to host dynamic content or just static....you have to provide more information in order to allow our users to help you.


----------



## cliedo (Dec 15, 2008)

I just got through reading  building a server using freebsd 7 but didnt provide the info i needed. It will a dynamic not a  qualified registered 
domain name   hey I am not cheap just frugal


----------



## cliedo (Dec 15, 2008)

its like the website "tiny.url"


----------



## abarmot (Dec 15, 2008)

you should start with apache


----------



## cliedo (Dec 18, 2008)

Ive been reading,Apache, The Definitave Guide. Also reading Building a server with freebsd 7


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 19, 2008)

You say the book didn't provide you with the info you need - yet you really don't say what the info you need is...

So, please, be specific with what you need. 

You say you will not run it off a registered hostname? How do you intend for it to work? You must mean using something like no-ip or dyndns. If this is the case, then check with your ISP as running a website may be against their TOS and grounds for them to close your account.


----------



## Dara (Dec 19, 2008)

Try reading at http://www.freebsddiary.org alot of information most if its old but still usable.. Maby you find what you are looking for.


----------



## dclau (Dec 20, 2008)

A very detailed example: Lighttpd, PHP 5 and MySQL 5 on FreeBSD
A more secure example: Lighttpd, FastCGI and PHP with individual user permissions
Or,  even more secure and simple: Hiawatha (i'm using it since version 5.7, excellent piece of software)
Good luck.



			
				cliedo said:
			
		

> I just got through reading  building a server using freebsd 7 but didnt provide the info i needed. It will a dynamic not a  qualified registered
> domain name   hey I am not cheap just frugal


I understand that you don't want (or own) a domain, is that right?
You still can go online, just use one of dyndns.com services, they work even with dynamically assigned IPs. Have a look: DynDNS services.


----------



## cliedo (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks all for the comments and suggestions


----------

